# Question about a Model 742 Remington



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Every one thinks i should have gotten a bolt rifle but heck i want to prove i can be just as good if not better with a semi auto so do i have a good rifle to do it with. How is it for relibilty and accuracy.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

i dont own one myself but i have heard that they are very good.

:sniper: accuracy wise.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

That was my fist gun and I had no problems but that was years ago, and I moved on. My dad however has used one since he bought it new in 1968. He has not had a problem in all those years, except for breaking a stock when he slipped in the mud last year.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Thank you thats what i was hopeing to hear i only paid 75 dollars for the rifle because somthing was suppose to be wrong with it but i cleaned it and it works good as new so i was hopeing i got a good deal.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

For 75 bucks...you didn't get hurt. Have fun with you new rifle.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Thank You Bgoldhunter and i sure will have fun with it. Can't wait for deer season to come around. lol oh and for your screen name i shot a Browning gold hunter with a ported barrel and a shortend stock i have short arms and in my opinion it was the best shotguns i have ever shot. i killed my first snow goose with it.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I kinda like 'em too. They are my fave, and agree that you do need longer arms for them. Always nice to have a fine firearm associated with your first kill of a species.


----------



## Slinger70 (Dec 20, 2005)

I bought one at a pawn shop and it was a pos. It was really worn though. It took forever to clean and that's when I noticed the excessive wear. The thing jammed through every clip and the extractor often broke the lip off of spent cartridges. Anyway, I got rid of that thing for about a $40 loss, but that's water under the bridge. I'd definitely buy one that popped up for $75, though. Good luck, and let us know how it shoots.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The thing to watch out for with used Remington Model 742's is the Rails inside of the Action that the Breech Block rides on. In guns that have seen a lot (I mean a lot) of use and been neglected these rails get worn thin (almost like a knife edge in some places) and that is what causes the problems. From what I have seen this allows the breech block to TILT while it is cycling, and when the rails get worn enough this causes the breech block to bind and jam.

Unfortunately the 742's have been out of production for so long that some of the parts are no longer available or at least very hard to find.

My late Brother bought a Remington Model 742 in 6mm Remington in 1967, and for the most part that was the only Rifle he hunted Deer with until his death 2 years ago. I have shot the rifle quite a bit over all those years, and in the shooting I did with it and my brother did I do not recall it every jamming or failing to feed a cartridge when it was not the fault of a Handloaded round not sized properly. Granted my brother did not shoot it an aweful lot, but I would guess a box or two of ammo per year.

A few years back a buddy bought a used Remington Model 742 in 6mm Remington that was plain worn out. It wouldn;t cycle about every other round. He phoned Remington and at the time they had an exchange policy in that they would replace the gun with a new one at a minimal charge. Since Remington did not make a 6mm in their Model 7400 at the time, and my buddy insisted on his Rifle being replaced with a 6mm since that was the caliber of the worn out 742, he got a brand new Model 700 BDL with the Detachable Magzine for like $250.00 difference. Not sure if they still have this policy or not, but if it gives you trouble it might be worth checking into.

Larry


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It will make a nice and unusual boat anchor. :beer:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

The Gun shoots very well in my opinion, not a single jam i need to sight in the scope or not shoot 220 Grain in extreme wind anyway it has decent groups. and i love it best 75 bucks i ever spent.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

As long as you are satisfied with the Rifle and the Price, sounds like a match made in heaven to me. Good luck with the 742, and enjoy.

Larry


----------

